# Upgrading router via command prompt



## beyond_amusia (Jan 20, 2009)

I was given a Linksys BEFW11S4 v4 today and I am trying to update the firmware via the web GUI to eliminate a few bugs, and upon reading the release notes, one of the bugs is the inability to upgrade via a browser... Naturally this was after 15 minutes of 'Upgrade Failed' messages, lol.  So, how do I upgrade the firmware via a command prompt?


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 20, 2009)

> Windows: Microsoft Windows contains a TFTP client. Windows Vista will require that you enable it in Programs and Features. With TFTP, all of the information about the transfer is specified during the initial setup; there is little client/server interaction as compared with standard FTP. To flash a router using Microsoft Windows, open a command prompt, change to the directory containing the original Linksys firmware to use for this boot (this example assumes the firmware file name is code.bin), and then enter the following command (assuming your router IP 192.168.1.1):
> 
> *tftp -i 192.168.1.1 PUT code.bin*



http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Recover_from_a_Bad_Flash


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 20, 2009)

Pinchy said:


> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Recover_from_a_Bad_Flash



ty, I will try.. I was wondering if I should look there (wrt), but felt I should ask people that know rather than brick the darn thing.  I will post back if it works or fails just to let you know. TY!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, "tftp -i 192.168.1.1 PUT BEFW11S4-v4_v1.52.02_fw,0.bin" (minus quotes) is making cmd tell me this... "Error on Server: Invalid file name!! Connect request fail"

I like how it has 2 exclamation points... Salt in the wound... lol.  =/


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 20, 2009)

I just tried the small linksys setup wizard WRT says to try, but same result... Invalid file name... =/ I have tried renaming the file ect, based on the names of other Linksys firmware (removing chars and such) and the same thing happens... =(  Any idea what Linksys is doing wrong here?


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 20, 2009)

What browser were you using?

You my want to hold the reset button for about 10 to fifteen seconds and let it reboot, too.


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm thats strange. The only time I had to do it via CMD I simply called the bios "linksys.bin" lol.

Is 192.168.1.1 the IP you use to log onto the router?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 20, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> ty, I will try.. I was wondering if I should look there (wrt), but felt I should ask people that know rather than brick the darn thing.  I will post back if it works or fails just to let you know. TY!



I'd say a site dedicated to just routers should know more about routers than a global site. Though double checking instead of bricking the thing is a good thing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2009)

That's because it is an invalid filename

BEFW11S4-v4_v1.52.02_fw*,*0.bin that "," shouldn't be there. Rename your file and try again.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's because it is an invalid filename
> 
> BEFW11S4-v4_v1.52.02_fw*,*0.bin that "," shouldn't be there. Rename your file and try again.



On top of that rename it something like "router.bin" so you don't have to type in the rest of the garbage thus reducing the chance you'll make a typo.


----------

